# Starting SG



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

Who do you think should start at SG for the rockets this year?

Derek Andersen
David Wesley
even Luther Head

my starting 5 would be
C- YAO
PF- STROMILE
SF-T-MAC
SG- DEREK ANDERSEN
PG-BOB SURA

what do you guys think?


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

smithys1510 said:


> Who do you think should start at SG for the rockets this year?
> 
> Derek Andersen
> David Wesley
> ...


i think it has to be derek anderson, very expericed player and good shooter, luther head will be good to mold and gain experience. David Wesley looks like his best days are past him but he will provide good leadership at the club


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

hmm, probably wesley. derek anderson has lost his shot a long time ago. he's like a 38% shooter now, and that's not from beyond the arc. there's a reason why portland wanted him out and it wasn't just a contract issue. i feel he'd be better suited as a spark plug off the bench while wesley continue to start, which he's done a wonderful job of since he's joined the team.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Wesley, if he's perfectly healthy.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I believe Wesley won't be at 100% by the start of season, which would make me conclude that DA will get the nod at the start.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i would like to see wesleys defense in the backcourt but if thats not gonna happen with his injury/surgery problems, DA. we should try to get head some minutes early in the season and see how he does.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

It will be DWes even if he is not 100% as long as there is some consistency in his short range jumper. If he can't hit the side of a barn JVG won't hesitate to move DA into the starting rotation.


----------



## Runjier (Aug 19, 2005)

No difference between DA and DW as starter.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

We need somebody other then those three, Dwes isnt healthy and isnt consistent, and ive lost all hope in DA after watching him play in the charity game, he was too scared to do anything and when he did do something he messed up. Luther is rookie, JVG wont start a rookie. We need to either trade David Wesley, or sign somebody else.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

how about jon barry hes a great passer, experienced, desperate for a championship, shoot the ball from the outside, defend and can bring the ball up


----------



## rogue (Jul 5, 2005)

smithys1510 said:


> Who do you think should start at SG for the rockets this year?
> 
> Derek Andersen
> David Wesley
> ...


 :raised_ey Naw I don't think so, I think unlike last year we have to put our best and most atheltic and competitive team out there first. To me that doesn't include Bob Sura as much as I do like him.
Mike James is faster and quicker, DA is bigger and can do everything Weslely does but in the right package. Juwan will not be ready otherwise we'd be hearing about his rehab more. So obviously that leaves us with :
PG Mike James
SG Derek Anderson
SF Tracy McGrady
PF Swift
C Yao
Bob shouldn't hurt the team like he did last year by playing horribly when he's injured and not ready to play. He had 2 knee surgeries this summer, His body is over the hill so he needs to hit the bench, and do whats best for the team. And Luther, why do people keep saying his name, he make may not even be on the team in December. Remeber all those picks the team used for Eddie Griffin? What did we do with Big Ed, so don't think the Rockets will keep him just because he was our number 1 pick. He and Baxter are on borrowed time, though I hope they are kept throughout the season even if they don't play a minute. We will need them later. Mike James, isn't leaving, nobody will want to leave this team this year, but some will have too. As much as I want to rid us of the dreded (Ward/Norris/Baker) headache theres no team that will take them, the only deal I could see if trading one of our rotation players w/ 2 of these scrubs for a future pick. They tried 2 for 1 deals all summer w/ no success. But who is expendable of our good grds to send away w/ our scrubs? Thats something Dawson has eluded to, but doesn't want to do and I don't blame him. I would just release those guys since nobody wants them, people don't even want their expiring contracts, you would have to package them w/ a player we don't want to lose. That does worry me. :raised_ey 
To me, the team is fantastic w/ our returning players/plus new additions. People keep talking about 'guard glut', there isn't any; Sura wont play the first couple of months of the season, Wesley also a knee scoped, and we still aren't sure of Juwans' rehabiltation. So that's where we are with good athelets, making up for each others short comings. Anderson is a good passer so he squares us with James' lack of passing, James and Mac are great shooters so DA and Swift dont have to shoot lights out, Swift came give (Kato-like) defensive help, and Yao will be Yao. :clap:


----------



## peja2211 (Sep 25, 2005)

id have to say anderson, and i aslo dont agree with sura at the point


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

rogue
under your system can you post the rockets depth chart for the opening night of the season against sacramento


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

peja2211 said:


> id have to say anderson, and i aslo dont agree with sura at the point


sura is good peja2211 hes good at starter, james just comes on and bombs 3's


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

CrackerJack said:


> how about jon barry hes a great passer, experienced, desperate for a championship, shoot the ball from the outside, defend and can bring the ball up


Barry is the ideal player you want coming off the bench. Brings energy and revitalizes the team when he's on the court. Always pushing the ball and making plays that gets the crowd (or bench) into the game. He has proven pretty ineffective when his minutes are elongated and he's forced to match up quite a bit with 1st string SG's... not to mention his defense is below average. 

You always want your marathon man starting and regardless of how many overall minutes Wesley gets, I'd prefer him to start as he is still our best perimeter defender not named McGrady.


----------



## market (Sep 26, 2005)

smithys1510 said:


> Who do you think should start at SG for the rockets this year?
> 
> PG-BOB SURA
> 
> what do you guys think?


How much Sura has revived from his surgery remains unknowable.So I doubt it if he can perform as well as last season.


----------

